# Sunningdale Old and New Jul 2019



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 25, 2018)

Now that Turnberry is done and dusted I may as well post plans for next years Summer meet.

Dates are end of July but they are TBC but I may as well let you know what I have planned and to see what interest there is.

I listened to the feedback from last time we was there and a lot thought 36 was too rushed so I have managed to get it agreed with Sunningdale that we can do 18 each day. (I think we are one of the 1st societies to agree this with Sunningdale)

Food wise will be the same as last time but you will only get the lunch on one day included.

So the plan will be.

Day 1 AM players day 1 will get Breakfast and the fabulous lunch. 

Day 1 PM players will get the afternoon tea after golf.

Then the next day the AM players will play PM and the PM play AM obviously.

So everyone gets the lunch on one day.

The dates in July 2019 are going to be announced in September time and I will confirm the cost then but I am expecting it to be around Â£250 each.

I may add another course on to this trip but until I have confirmed dates from Sunningdale I cant even confirm anything.

So is anyone interested


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 25, 2018)

Go on Glyn, you've twisted my arm


----------



## Val (Mar 25, 2018)

Aw naw, I so want to go to these events in the south but Iâ€™m a nightmare when it comes near as I always find holidays at a premium. 

Watching with interest


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 25, 2018)

Iâ€™m in :thup:

well in buddy!


----------



## richart (Mar 25, 2018)

Fantastic deal Glyn. I have never heard Sunningdale offering societies to play over two days for that sort of money.

Offer of help still stands old boy.


----------



## User2021 (Mar 25, 2018)

Yes please, sir


----------



## Twire (Mar 25, 2018)

Yes please Glyn


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2018)

Yes please Glyn - Iâ€™ll help catch the scorecards as well


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 25, 2018)

Hopefully I'll be there.  Thanks Glyn, if you're looking for another game before let me know if you fancy mine again.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 25, 2018)

Yes please Glyn &#128077;
Good work Sir


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 25, 2018)

Yes yes and yes!

great work (again).


----------



## wookie (Mar 25, 2018)

Sounds good to me!  Cheers Glyn


----------



## butchercd (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm interested in this please. Thanks, Chris.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 25, 2018)

Yes please


----------



## chrisd (Mar 25, 2018)

I'd like this too please


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 25, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 25, 2018)

Sounds great.

Just need to confirm not on holiday when dates announced


----------



## User20205 (Mar 25, 2018)

Yep count me in please. Thanks :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2018)

I think this may sound like a plan...


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 25, 2018)

As I didn't lose many balls in Scotland I have a few to donate to the heather so it's go go go for me. If you need any help mate just ask


----------



## DRW (Mar 25, 2018)

oh bums, after the last two bitter meets, I said to myself don't do another group meet from the forum. Then you post this, you are a bad man:rofl:

Soon changed my mind, yes please Mr Dream Maker:thup:

Would imagine Adam would like to say yes as well, but he is at work today, so will get him to post later.


----------



## Moquillo19 (Mar 25, 2018)

Could you put me in for this please... And thanks


----------



## Duckster (Mar 25, 2018)

Sounds like a great deal, count me in please!


----------



## Dando (Mar 25, 2018)

Can you put me down for this please


----------



## chellie (Mar 25, 2018)

Another great deal Glyn. However, it's a No from us to this one.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 25, 2018)

Yes please Glyn. Very intetested in this. Loved it last time.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 25, 2018)

Very likely this will be unmissable.
&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 25, 2018)

Yes please Glyn


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 25, 2018)

Sounds amazing, but Iâ€™ll need to go down as a tentative for now. Work may end up scuppering this awesome two days of golf!


----------



## Piece (Mar 25, 2018)

Hmmm,like the look of that 

Can I double check that when you say â€œ250 eachâ€, that is 250 notes per person for the two days and not 250 a day? Maybe obvious but thought Iâ€™d check :rofl:


----------



## IanM (Mar 25, 2018)

Rubbish, dragging us to these blooming goat tracks!

Weeeeeeeeeeeee, yes please, and Iâ€™d expect Mrs M to demand a place....


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 25, 2018)

Provisional yes dependent on dates pal....


----------



## Wilson (Mar 25, 2018)

Yes please, really enjoyed last year - even playing the 18th of the New in darkness, with golf balls, (and scorecards I hear ), flying around everywhere!

18 each day sounds like a cracking trip.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 25, 2018)

Gutted to miss it first time round. Yes please Glyn.


----------



## Crow (Mar 25, 2018)

Would love to play it again so yes please!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 25, 2018)

Im in please


----------



## Cake (Mar 25, 2018)

Yes please!!


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 25, 2018)

I'd love to go back there Glyn. Last time was a pretty special Day. 
:thup:


----------



## chimpo1 (Mar 25, 2018)

count me in! (If you could wait until the end of July for summer holidays to start that would be amazing)
Either way, great organising as usual! Top man.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 25, 2018)

nice one Glyn - yes please


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 25, 2018)

What happened to making a list of names within the thread?

1. stu c 
2. duffers


----------



## User2021 (Mar 25, 2018)

1. stu c 
2. duffers
3. Jobr1850


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 25, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			What happened to making a list of names within the thread?

1. stu c 
2. duffers
		
Click to expand...

If hes gonna work of a list that others start, it may well end in tears, as will no doubt over-subscribe.

But just in case

1. StuC
2. Liverbirdie
3. Duffers
4. Jobsworth or summat like that


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 25, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			If hes gonna work of a list that others start, it may well end in tears, as will no doubt over-subscribe.

But just in case

1. StuC
2. Liverbirdie
3. Duffers
4. Jobsworth or summat like that




Click to expand...

soz just my ocd kicking in...glad it wasnt my tourettes :ears:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Mar 25, 2018)

Dates dependant very interested.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 25, 2018)

No need to stick a list up as I can see who is posting. 

just making sure there was enough interest and surprisingly there is.

I will do a list when I get the dates and then mention about deposits etc.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 26, 2018)

Iâ€™ll be there!


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 26, 2018)

Fairway Phil who has recently joined is a yes


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm in again! Great work.


----------



## butchercd (Mar 26, 2018)

Can I put a + 1 in as well if possible please?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 26, 2018)

butchercd said:



			Can I put a + 1 in as well if possible please?
		
Click to expand...

No need to put reserves in right now.

I will put a confirmed date and price up as soon as I have them.

Once I know how many spaces I have I can then see how many guests we can have.


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 26, 2018)

Yes as long as dates work, would be all over this.


----------



## moogie (Mar 26, 2018)

Defenitely interested......who wouldnâ€™t be.....

Exact dates dependant


----------



## Curls (Mar 26, 2018)

May throw my hat in for this one, asking for a buddy (no really, I don't foresee this year going that badly!), is there an 18 h/c limit to play one of these courses?!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 26, 2018)

Curls said:



			May throw my hat in for this one, asking for a buddy (no really, I don't foresee this year going that badly!), is there an 18 h/c limit to play one of these courses?!
		
Click to expand...

Places will be for forum members 1st.


----------



## Curls (Mar 26, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Places will be for forum members 1st.
		
Click to expand...

Of course! No problem, just wondering if he's out of the running in any case. Good man for organising this stuff, tip of the cap.


----------



## merv79 (Mar 26, 2018)

Sounds good, I would be up for this!


----------



## JamesR (Mar 26, 2018)

Definately be up for Sunningdale again - the last one was a cracking couple of days.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 26, 2018)

butchercd said:



			Can I put a + 1 in as well if possible please?
		
Click to expand...

Glyn, any mate of Butcher is likely to be a right yobbo, I'd be very wary of the Bandit and Yobbo as a pairing. Butcher will likely need a trough of water for his dappled pony and he'll hollow tine the greens with his Spurs &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Trojan615 (Mar 26, 2018)

Dates dependant as always but yes please from

Trojan615 & Lee nixon 

Thanks


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 26, 2018)

Yes for me please Glyn, can't wait to go back tbh :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2018)

Itâ€™s a yes from me ðŸ‘


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes please Glyn - Iâ€™ll help catch the scorecards as well
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:  :clap:

I've only just seen this!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 26, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			:rofl:  :clap:

I've only just seen this!!
		
Click to expand...

I think we should get the cards printed on paper aeroplanes with a bonus point system in place.

10 points - In the 1 inch box mouth, itself.

8 points - hit the face of the box.

6 points - top of the box.

4 points - if you hit the table.

1 point - within the same room.

:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 26, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think we should get the cards printed on paper aeroplanes with a bonus point system in place.

10 points - In the 1 inch box mouth, itself.

8 points - hit the face of the box.

6 points - top of the box.

4 points - if you hit the table.

1 point - within the same room.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

What about after throwing a strop, throwing the plane and it hits the organiser because you've just chomped round the course?? Surely thats worth 20pts no?


----------



## chellie (Mar 26, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			What about after throwing a strop, throwing the plane and it hits the organiser because you've just chomped round the course?? Surely thats worth 20pts no?
		
Click to expand...

PMSL :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			What about after throwing a strop, throwing the plane and it hits the organiser because you've just chomped round the course?? Surely thats worth 20pts no?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Was it the straightest shot of the day


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

Was it the straightest shot of the day
		
Click to expand...

Depends on who it is, if its the person  who has form for that behaviour then its a stock shank  if its fishy it'll be a baby draw :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

Was it the straightest shot of the day
		
Click to expand...

Being ex-RAF - Can you advise what wing design we should go for, or do different categories get different wing designs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2018)

Can only recommend full custom fit and lessons 

Prob best to use the linear mode when throwing from a short distance and


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Mar 27, 2018)

Yes please, I'd love to attend this &#128077;


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Being ex-RAF - Can you advise what wing design we should go for, or do different categories get different wing designs. 

Click to expand...

Anything above 5.4  should have "CHOMPER" written on it


----------



## chrisd (Mar 27, 2018)

Needs to be available to view on Utube &#128512;


----------



## PieMan (Mar 27, 2018)

Spoke to Blundell last night and he's also up for this.


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Spoke to Blundell last night and he's also up for this.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear.


----------



## User2021 (Mar 27, 2018)

will there be a forum sandwich monitor to ensure everyone gets at least one sarnie regardless of when they finish????


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			will there be a forum sandwich monitor to ensure everyone gets at least one sarnie regardless of when they finish????
		
Click to expand...

Yes....ME:rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Spoke to Blundell last night and he's also up for this.
		
Click to expand...

Ah the famous Blundell, i look forward to meeting him


----------



## User2021 (Mar 27, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Yes....ME:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Good man, no one wants to come in late and not get fed.


----------



## Badger (Mar 27, 2018)

my boss is a member at Sunningdale (& RSG) and whenever we talk golf he always says "we'll have to sort out a game at mine", with the chances of it happening before July 2019 being zero, i'm up for this 

i'll then tell him i sorted it out myself and invoice him for the Â£250 !


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Ah the famous Blundell, i look forward to meeting him 

Click to expand...

Quiet retiring chap, very much like you Stu.


----------



## chris3081 (Mar 27, 2018)

Yes please from me - gutted I missed the last one...


----------



## maverick29 (Mar 27, 2018)

I am new on here but please count me in


----------



## PieMan (Mar 27, 2018)

richart said:



			Quiet retiring chap, very much like you Stu.

Click to expand...

OMG - best keep both of them away from each other = carnage!! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2018)

PieMan said:



			OMG - best keep both of them away from each other = carnage!! &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

But imagine how much fun it would be for us &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## 2blue (Mar 27, 2018)

Put me down for this beaut of a place please Glyn :fore:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2018)

richart said:



			Quiet retiring chap, very much like you Stu.

Click to expand...

Thats good, i dont want to be mixing with the wrong type now do i:rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2018)

PieMan said:



			OMG - best keep both of them away from each other = carnage!! &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Whats that suppose to mean mush......


----------



## PieMan (Mar 27, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Whats that suppose to mean mush......

Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; - it'll be on a par with Troon &#127867;&#127867;


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2018)

PieMan said:



			&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; - it'll be on a par with Troon &#127867;&#127867;
		
Click to expand...

Pffftt, that was just a little warm up:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Junior (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm in!!! Cheers Glynn.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 27, 2018)

Junior said:



			I'm in!!! Cheers Glynn.
		
Click to expand...

Defending champ


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Defending chump
		
Click to expand...

Based on todays showing......


----------



## paddyc (Mar 27, 2018)

Can I think about it Glynn?.................YES PLEASE:thup:


----------



## sam85 (Mar 27, 2018)

Id love to try and beat my 16 points on the new from last year. Count me in.


----------



## Junior (Mar 28, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Defending champ
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			Based on todays showing......
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:   A mere blip,   those 2 power shanks were on purpose.


----------



## PCWOX (Mar 28, 2018)

Sounds great - dates dependent


----------



## The Boxman (Mar 28, 2018)

We're in


----------



## paulw4701 (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes please glyn depending on dates ill possibly be able to take 3 guests to swinley in the afternoon


----------



## Fish (Mar 28, 2018)

paulw4701 said:



			Yes please glyn depending on dates ill possibly be able to take 3 guests to swinley in the afternoon
		
Click to expand...

&#128540;&#128526;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2018)

just realised this isnt 36 in a day so yes plse Glyn (usual caveats about being in one piece, let the witty comments commence etc)


----------



## Fish (Mar 28, 2018)

fundy said:



			just realised this isnt 36 in a day so yes plse Glyn (usual caveats about being in one piece, let the witty comments commence etc)
		
Click to expand...

The Barry Sheene of golf :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Mar 28, 2018)

fundy said:



			just realised this isnt 36 in a day so yes plse Glyn (usual caveats about being in one piece, let the witty comments commence etc)
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			The Barry Sheene of golf :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The Balsa Wood Boy...

Sorry Steve


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm in as well please Glyn, dates depending


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 28, 2018)

Great response so far, I will try and get the dates ASAP from Sunningdale and the confirmed price as well.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 28, 2018)

sounds like this would be one not to miss, I'm in


----------



## GeneralStore (Mar 28, 2018)

I am in , thanks


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm in. Yes please!


----------



## bernix (Mar 29, 2018)

Yes (depending on the exact date) but I am in


----------



## Captainron (Mar 29, 2018)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			I'm in. Yes please!
		
Click to expand...

Any long haul friends this time?


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 29, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Any long haul friends this time?
		
Click to expand...

I think James is interested


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 30, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Any long haul friends this time?
		
Click to expand...

I can ask him but I'm afraid his good wife will never speak my name again.
Gotta pick the battles to win the war right...


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm more than up for this Glyn, ill mention it to Hacker Hughes & Khamelion.  :thup:


----------



## JamesR (Mar 31, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			I'm more than up for this Glyn, ill mention it to Hacker Hughes & Khamelion.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Definitely worth it Stu - Glyn & Co put on a great event last year at Sunningdale.

Also, there are lots of sticks for you to find&#128077;


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 31, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Definitely worth it Stu - Glyn & Co put on a great event last year at Sunningdale.

Also, there are lots of sticks for you to findï‘
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha thatâ€™s Khamelion - Iâ€™m defo up for this though - heard a lot about this place ðŸ‘ŒðŸ»


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 31, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			I think James is interested 

Click to expand...

So I spoke to him and he's keen. Put him down please Glynn!


----------



## Captainron (Apr 1, 2018)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			So I spoke to him and he's keen. Put him down please Glynn!
		
Click to expand...

Plus we are working on another awesome course to go along with this 

Will be well worth it I am sure


----------



## njrose51 (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm in Glyn, depending on dates and any work clashes - July busy with Irish, Scottish opens etc


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 1, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Plus we are working on another awesome course to go along with this 

Will be well worth it I am sure
		
Click to expand...

Super!


----------



## richart (Apr 1, 2018)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			So I spoke to him and he's keen. Put him down please Glynn!
		
Click to expand...

 Did you tell James it will be summer in the UK, so weather will probably be worse than Turnberry.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 1, 2018)

I will be interested too.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 2, 2018)

Would be interested in this depending on the dates.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 2, 2018)

Wow! This must be a special event


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm in! Great deal & fabulous venue. Well done Glyn! :thup:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi Glyn, Paul, Hacker_Hughes is interested as well.  Looking good, amazing deal you have got for this.  As we're coming down from Newcastle, might be worth looking at a few other days of golf and make a trip of it :thup:  still waiting on Khamelion to confirm if he's free for this to.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 2, 2018)

I am a provisional for this Glyn, Paul is also interested if guests are allowed.


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 3, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Hi Glyn, Paul, Hacker_Hughes is interested as well.  Looking good, amazing deal you have got for this.  As we're coming down from Newcastle, might be worth looking at a few other days of golf and make a trip of it :thup:  still waiting on Khamelion to confirm if he's free for this to.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'd be up or this as well, be daft not to.


----------



## 94tegsi (Apr 3, 2018)

Provisionally in depending on dates. 

Cheers

Martin


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 3, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Yeah I'd be up or this as well, be daft not to.
		
Click to expand...

Watch out, the Northerners are going South for the Summer twice in 2019 :whoo:


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 3, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Watch out, the Northerners are going South for the Summer twice in 2019 :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

make sure you don't outstay your welcome please:thup:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 4, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			make sure you don't outstay your welcome please:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Visitor visas on order &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Visitor visas on order &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Remember you need a special one for Royal Berkshire.:thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 4, 2018)

Kraxx68 said:



			Visitor visas on order &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Remember you need a special one for Royal Berkshire.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Do we need any vaccinations as well? I'd hate to travel back north contagious :rofl:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 4, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Do we need any vaccinations as well? I'd hate to travel back north contagious :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 7, 2018)

Just a quick update on this thread.

I should be able to confirm everything on this next week.

Just waiting on Sunningdale to 100% confirm the date for me.

After consultation with a few forummers it will be 18am the 1st day then 18 pm the 2nd day.

That's so everyone can enjoy the fabulous lunch then have a few drinks afterwards and into the evening then play the 2nd day in the afternoon.


----------



## chimpo1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Iâ€™m in please! Great work Glyn.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 7, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just a quick update on this thread.

I should be able to confirm everything on this next week.

Just waiting on Sunningdale to 100% confirm the date for me.

After consultation with a few forummers it will be 18am the 1st day then 18 pm the 2nd day.

That's so everyone can enjoy the fabulous lunch then have a few drinks afterwards and into the evening then play the 2nd day in the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...


I almost posted this afternoon wishing September would get here already for news!

Great work as always.


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just a quick update on this thread.

I should be able to confirm everything on this next week.

Just waiting on Sunningdale to 100% confirm the date for me.

After consultation with a few forummers it will be 18am the 1st day then 18 pm the 2nd day.

That's so everyone can enjoy the fabulous lunch then have a few drinks afterwards and into the evening then play the 2nd day in the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great to me Glyn. Any help you need let me know.


----------



## The Boxman (Aug 7, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Now that Turnberry is done and dusted I may as well post plans for next years Summer meet.

Dates are end of July but they are TBC but I may as well let you know what I have planned and to see what interest there is.

I listened to the feedback from last time we was there and a lot thought 36 was too rushed so I have managed to get it agreed with Sunningdale that we can do 18 each day. (I think we are one of the 1st societies to agree this with Sunningdale)

Food wise will be the same as last time but you will only get the lunch on one day included.

So the plan will be.

Day 1 AM players day 1 will get Breakfast and the fabulous lunch. 

Day 1 PM players will get the afternoon tea after golf.

Then the next day the AM players will play PM and the PM play AM obviously.

So everyone gets the lunch on one day.

The dates in July 2019 are going to be announced in September time and I will confirm the cost then but I am expecting it to be around Â£250 each.

I may add another course on to this trip but until I have confirmed dates from Sunningdale I cant even confirm anything.

So is anyone interested 

Click to expand...

Boxy and CK03PUT


----------



## chrisd (Aug 7, 2018)

I'll be up for it Glyn &#128077;


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 7, 2018)

nice one Glyn - we all appreciate the days of hard work that goes into a meet of this size. You are a start mate and i hope everyone appreciates it


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 7, 2018)

I could be up for this depending on the final dates.


----------



## User2021 (Aug 8, 2018)

Brilliant work again Glynn, well done.
as Paul says above the amount of work organising something like this is huge and I hope everyone who attends appreciates it, and there are no reoccurrence of petulance by the odd one.


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks for putting this together again Glyn. I also hope that this time everyone appreciates all the hard work youâ€™ve put in.


Top Work GGG. :thup:


----------



## JamesR (Aug 8, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Thanks for putting this together again Glyn. I also hope that this time everyone appreciates all the hard work youâ€™ve put in.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - you do a great job for us all :cheers:


----------



## chris3081 (Aug 8, 2018)

Cannot wait for this Iâ€™ve wanted to play these courses since I was a wee nipper!


----------



## PieMan (Aug 8, 2018)

Nice one Glyn. Happy to help out on both days. Fully intend to enjoy the post round festivities on day 1 so happy to go out later on day 2!! &#128521;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Cake (Aug 8, 2018)

Have to say I am very much looking forward to submitting my holiday request for this, almost a year in advance, once the dates are confirmed

And thanks for organising as well


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 8, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Nice one Glyn. Happy to help out on both days. Fully intend to enjoy the post round festivities on day 1 so happy to go out later on day 2!! &#128521;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

It'll be good to catch up PM, i might even come out of drinking retirement


----------



## PieMan (Aug 8, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			It'll be good to catch up PM, i might even come out of drinking retirement 

Click to expand...

Yes mate; and definitely - we can have a couple of very quiet lemonades afterwards........!!!


----------



## Wilson (Aug 8, 2018)

Looking forward to this, hopefully I will play better this year!


----------



## merv79 (Aug 9, 2018)

Great stuff, I would like to get involved in this!


----------



## Robobum (Aug 9, 2018)

Yes please Glyn &#128077;


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 9, 2018)

Please stick me down for this too. 
Thanks.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 9, 2018)

Despite not having played much recently, I'm still interested in ripping the place apart, subject to dates.
I've already booked my fishing holiday for next July..


----------



## IanM (Aug 9, 2018)

Deffo keen to go back!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 9, 2018)

Count me in, thanks Glyn.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2018)

Yes please Glyn


----------



## Fish (Aug 9, 2018)

Fish said:



			Itâ€™s a yes from me ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Ditto ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Dando (Aug 9, 2018)

Iâ€™ll be up for this Glyn


----------



## paddyc (Aug 9, 2018)

Great work as always Glyn. Loved the place last time and looking forward to going back. Im in.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks Glyn, I'd like to attend too, please. :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 31, 2018)

Any news on this yet LQ?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 31, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Any news on this yet LQ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Curls (Sep 3, 2018)

Oh you tease....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 3, 2018)

Curls said:



			Oh you tease....



Click to expand...

Will all be confirmed tomorrow


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 4, 2018)

New thread now open for business,

Get your names down on the new thread.

mods can you please close this one thanks


----------

